# LCD TV is not supporting VGA video from PC



## dubhe (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, 
I have an video problem with a 26 inch Haeir HL26R LCD TV. It was being used for regular t.v. viewing. It has a VGA connection so I decided to make this my new computer monitor. 
About a week ago, I connected the PC to the TV using the VGA cable I use for my monitor. I turned on the PC and TV. Changed input on the TV to VGA. It worked fine. Played a video game, watched a few shows/movie. I can't remember how it stopped working but now when I connect the PC to the TV via VGA, it will show the Windows start up screen and then it loses the video and the screen says "NOT SUPPORT". 
The graphics card in my PC is NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE.
I tried changing all the different display settings but changing it back and forth from the TV to the monitor. At times, the TV somehow "locks up" while connected to the PC(with no video) and it prevents it from turning off. I can't turn it off unless I remove the VGA cable. I've tried everything that I can think of. I can't find any solution for this problem! What am I doing wrong?? Any suggestions will be helpful...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most TV's with a VGA (computer) input only support limited input resolutions. Check the User Manual to see what is actually supported. Based on the error (ie: "NOT SUPPORT), it would appear you are using an unsupported resolution.

I've not seen an input cause the TV to "lock up", unless there is a hardware fault in the TV.

EDIT: According to the User Manual, the highest supported resolution is 1024x768 @ 60hz. So ensure the desktop resolution matches what is supported by the TV.


----------

